# Troubled Tiverton RI Police Get New Chief



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

A troubled Tiverton police department has a new leader.Rhode Island State Police Lt. Glenn Skalubinksi will serve as Tiverton's police chief while Thomas Blakely is on paid administrative leave.
Blakely was placed on leave last month when civilian dispatchers and one police officer accused him of sexual harassment.
A state police spokesman said it's unclear exactly how long Skalubinksi will serve as Tiverton's police chief.


----------

